# SAXBuilder wird von Eclipse nicht als ObjektTyp erkannt



## puck (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich möchte eine XML-Dokument gegen einen Schema validieren. Dazu habe ich in meinem Eclipse-Projekt JDOM und ( da JDOM ja wohl keinen eigenen Parser hat, http://www.jdom.org/docs/faq.html#schemas ) Apache-Xerces importiert. Das ganze sieht bruchstückhaft folgendermaßen aus:


```
import javax.servlet.http.*;
import javax.servlet.*;
import org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser;
import org.jdom.*;
...
...
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder("org.apache.xerces.parsers.SAXParser", true);
```
Jedoch bekomme ich von Eclipse immer die Meldung, daß dieser Typ (SaxBuilder) nicht aufgelöst werden kann. Woran liegt das? Ist das eine Factory-Klasse oder ...
Ach ja ich benutze das Sysdeo-Tomcat-Plugin!

Gruss Christian


----------



## byte (4. Mai 2006)

Hast Du denn auch das Xerces Jar Deinem Projekt hinzufügt? Falls nein: Das gibts hier: http://xml.apache.org/


----------



## puck (4. Mai 2006)

Also ich habe in Projekt/Properties ->  Java Build Path - Libraries die xercesImpl.jar eingetragen! Gibt es noch etwas zu beachten? 

Gruss Christian


----------



## Murray (4. Mai 2006)

Du importierst hier ja nur den SAXParser, nicht aber den SAXBuilder (der steckt ja in org.jdom.input und wird daher nicht mit dem import von org.jdom.* erschlagen).


```
import org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder;
```


----------

